# Josip Maria Bartomeu & The Whole Board Resigns



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Oct 27, 2020)

Well there you go, the inevitable happened, Bartomeu is out.




Victor Font is the likely next president in my eyes, and if he does become president he has vows to bring Xavi as a manager, so I wonder what will happen with the fatass Koeman, this probably rules out Messi leaving the club aswell, contrary to my belief when I thought he'd actually leave in September to be fair, what do you guys think?

To be fair though, Xavi needs to have more experience than managing Al-Sadd, and could train up with FC Barcelona B, and be Koeman's successor, kind of like the Guardiola & Rijkaard switch, as Guardiola first coached the B team, I'd just like to see something more different than bottling every UCL and the development of young future talents like Fati, Puig, Pedri, Trincao and Ronald, players that we can trust in succeeding 30+ first 11 starters such as Pique, Messi, Busquets and Alba, besides the stupid deals that were made like the Melo-Pjanic swap, release of Xavi Simons for free, and buying players like Coutinho, Dembele and Griezmann for excessive amounts of money, that they cant convert to

Source:


			https://twitter.com/FCBarcelona/status/1321182487582810112?s=20


----------



## Anchors-Away (Oct 27, 2020)

I mean, with a new board and City's miserable affair in the Premier League... Maybe it will be Pep who takes over and not Xavi


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Oct 27, 2020)

I hope this means Barcelona won't win shit for some time.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Oct 28, 2020)

Anchors-Away said:


> I mean, with a new board and City's miserable affair in the Premier League... Maybe it will be Pep who takes over and not Xavi


I doubt Pep wants to come over instead of opening a new chapter with another club, but that'd be interesting


Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> I hope this means Barcelona won't win shit for some time.


They have not been winning anything since 2019


----------



## Anchors-Away (Oct 28, 2020)

Smurfskii said:


> I doubt Pep wants to come over instead of opening a new chapter with another club, but that'd be interesting



If he goes to PSG and plays with more Arab money, he'll forever be known as manager who could only work at rich clubs. If he bails to the middle east or another "City Group" team to manage, the rumours about his family being in their pocket is more than true. Going back to Barca (whilst in the middle of a rebuild) is the only safe option to avoid that connection and prove he can do more than play real life Ultimate Team with a oil prince check book.


----------

